# FAT FREE RECIPES



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Here's a link to a neat FAT FREE RECIPE COLLECTION:*

http://cgi.fatfree.com/cgi-bin/fatfree/recipes.cgi


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for that link.. very cool.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, I"m on my way to check it out.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 29, 2005)

There were some nice vegetarian recipes I printed for my daughter.  Thanks for the link.


----------

